

A tragic event of posting a job on oDesk - frade33
http://verbose.co/post/83139819118/a-tragic-event-of-posting-a-job-on-odesk

======
codeddesign
I'm still a little confused at why you are complaining about Odesk? It's like
if posted a "help wanted" ad in a newspaper and then complained that the
newspaper was horrible because you are poor at choosing job candidates.
Honestly..stop whining, do your research, and select the best candidate for
the job - otherwise hire a trusted development team with a proven background.

